# كلمة الله



## fauzi (20 أبريل 2011)

*كلمة الله *

تقول الكلمة في انجيل يوحنا 6 : 68 " يَارَبُّ ، إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ ؟ كَلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ  " وكذلك في رسالة العبرانيين 4 : 12 تقول :" لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ." . في العهد القديم سمعنا داود ينشد فرحا ً ويهتف قائلا ً " مَا أَحْلَى قَوْلَكَ لِحَنَكِي ! أَحْلَى مِنَ الْعَسَلِ لِفَمِي " ( مزمور 119 : 103 ) . يتهلل بكلمة الله وكأنه وجد غنيمة عظيمة في حين ان الاسفار التي كانت بين يدي داود لم تتعدى اسفار موسى الخمسة . يا داود إن كنت قد تناولت من كلمة الله الاسفار الخمسة فقط ما يمكن ان ننظر اليه في وقتنا الحاضر كأنه اكل البقول فكم بالحري يفعل اللذين ذاقوا المسمنات من يدي يسوع الذي انسكبت النعمة بين شفتيه والذي قال لتلاميذه " طُوبَى لِعُيُونِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تُبْصِرُ، وَلآذَانِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تَسْمَعُ ." ( متى 13 : 16 ) . هل لنا اشتياق القلب ومحبة النفس العميقة لكلمة الله لنجثو عند قدميه ونقول له يا رب لمن نذهب وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك . لنتأمل معا ً في : 
اولا : كلمة الحياة وفعلها 
ثانيا ً موقفنا من الكلمة الحية 

اولا - كلمة الحياة وفعلها : ما هي كلمة الحياة هذه انها كلمة الرب التي قال عنها في سفرالنبي اشعياء 55 : 11 " هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي . لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً " . وكذلك قالت عنها امرأة صرفة صيدون لرجل الله النبي ايليا " كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ حَقٌّ " ( 1 ملوك 17 : 24 ) . وقال عنها بولس الرسول الى تيموثاوس"كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحًى بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ " ( 2 تيموثاوس 3 : 16 ) . إن كل الكتاب يعني العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ، لا يوجد فرق بين هذا وذاك لانه كله كلمة الله الذي تكلم بها أناس الله القديسين مسوقين من الروح القدس وهي تحمل معها قوة الله لذلك قال بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية 1 : 16 " لَسْتُ أَسْتَحِي بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ ، لأَنَّهُ قُوَّةُ اللهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ " . الله الذي ارسل كلمته فخلق وصنع من العدم كل شيء " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ " ( يوحنا 1 : 3 ) . وكلمة الله تحمل فكر الله ، حكم الله ، قصد الله وكل ما يريد ان يعلمه الله للانسان وهي كلمة البشارة السارة المفرحة .حين دخل يسوع المجمع وقرأ في سفر اشعياء " رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ ، وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ .( 4 : 18 ، 19 ) . ولما طوى السفر قال لهم " الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ " . بشارة مفرحة تفتح عيون العمي ، قوة الله للخلاص تكسر قيد الاسير وتطلقه حرا ً ، تنير العينين بنور الحكمة التي هي من فوق وهي ايضا ً كلمة الحق والبر . كلامك هو حق ، كل الحق . وهي فعالة وقوية . في المزمور 19 : 7 ، خير وصف لما تفعله كلمة الله التي تهدي النفوس " نَامُوسُ الرَّبِّ كَامِلٌ يَرُدُّ النَّفْسَ"  .أي يرجع النفس الى الصواب ليقودها الى الخلاص وهذا هو الهدف من بشارة نعمة الله للعالم لأن مسرة الرب لا ان يهلك الانسان بل ان يعرف الله وينال الخلاص . وكلمة الله هي سيف الروح القدس الذي ينير العينين ويعطي الحكمة ويخلّص كذلك يعطي الاستنارة ، الكلمة التي اوصى بها الانجيل قائلا ً " اكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا " ( مرقس 16 : 15 ) . فكلمة الله يجب ان تصل لكل شخص . نشكر الله لانه يوجد في بيوتنا نسخ من الكتاب المقدس .
ثانيا – موقفنا من الكلمة الحية : في موقفنا من كلمة الله اود ان اقول ماذا نفعل بها ؟ وماذا نفعل لها ؟ يجب ان تحيا فينا ونحيا بها . ربما قد سمعنا مواعظ لدرجة التخمة وقد اصبح فينا من يقدر ان يعظ بقوة ولكننا نحتاج الى انجيل المسيح يحيا في داخلنا وفي حياتنا بقوة . يجب ان نقدم للناس من خلال حياتنا حب يسوع وحنان يسوع وشخص يسوع . نحن رسالة الله المنظورة والمقروءة من الجميع وهي ان تحيا كلمة الله فينا . 
ثم ماذا نفعل لها ؟ الجواب ان نصلي من اجلها. هل تتذكرون يسوع بعد ما تكلم رفع نظره الى السماء أي صلى . هل تتذكرون الرسول بولس حين قال : " صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا ، لِكَيْ تَجْرِيَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ وَتَتَمَجَّدَ " ( 2 تسالونيكي 3 : 1 ) .صلوا من اجل كلمة الرب ومن اجل العاملين فيها فالصلاة تساهم في تيسير الطريق لكي تنمو كلمة الله وتجري وتتمجد .
اطلب منك الآن وانت في روح الصلاة ان تحني رأسك وتوجه فكرك وتسلم قلبك للذي احبك ، قل له : يا رب الى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك . حقا ً يا رب انك الاله الوحيد القادر على كل شيء . اصلي لك لكي تثبت كل كلمة قرأتها اليوم في قلبي وفكري لكي ما اذهب واخبر الملأ بكم صنعت بي ورحمتني . اجعلني من اليوم ان اكون ابنا ً لك اكرز باسمك للخليقة كلها . اشكرك من عمق اعماق قلبي لانك سمعت لصلاتي واستجبت لطلبتي باسم من فدانا وحررنا يسوع المسيح ارفع صلاتي آمين .


----------



## mero_engel (21 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل وقيم
تسلم ايدك
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

*

شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## salimhadadd (23 أبريل 2011)

اطلب منك الآن وانت في روح الصلاة ان تحني رأسك وتوجه فكرك وتسلم قلبك للذي احبك ، قل له : يا رب الى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك . حقا ً يا رب انك الاله الوحيد القادر على كل شيء . اصلي لك لكي تثبت كل كلمة قرأتها اليوم في قلبي وفكري لكي ما اذهب واخبر الملأ بكم صنعت بي ورحمتني . اجعلني من اليوم ان اكون ابنا ً لك اكرز باسمك للخليقة كلها . اشكرك من عمق اعماق قلبي لانك سمعت لصلاتي واستجبت لطلبتي باسم من فدانا وحررنا يسوع المسيح ارفع صلاتي آمين .

   امين

موضوع رائع جدا الرب يبارك خدمتك , والكلمة ايضا تعطينا 
السلطان الذي نحارب به ابليس وننتهره , شكرا لك
على الموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك اكثر والى
 المزيد من المواضيع الايمانية ,

عيد القيامة المجيد كل عام وانتم بظل الرب يسوع ,
تحياتي لكم


----------



## fauzi (26 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا  mero_engel 
الرب يباركك 
*
*شكرا النهيسي 
الرب يباركك
*
*شكرا 	   salimhadadd
الرب يباركك*


----------

